# 9800GX2/GPU-Z 0.2.5 reporting error?



## 335turbo (Jul 10, 2008)

First post.  I tried searching...If I missed it, please forgive me.

I am a bit perplexed here...

I have a single EVGA GF 9800GX2 SC card and GPU-Z recognizes it... I know most statistics on the GX2 are split between the two actual GPUs.  However, the pixel fill rate only shows 10.0 billion pixels/second.  Factoring in both GPUs puts the total at 20 billion/sec.  

This card is supposed to have 76 billion pixels/second though...

Now, I can hit 16,000-18,000 in 3DMark06... with my 3.5GHz Q6600... Games play well at max settings... 

But I wonder if something is actually wrong with the card... I have the latest Nvidia drivers (175.19)...

Help me out here.....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not sure where you got the spec that it's supposed to be 76 billion, that would be MASSIVE, the correct spec is 9.6GP/sec per core
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units

Edit:  By the way, welcome to TPU!


----------



## 335turbo (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah...silly me....confused texture fill rate with pixel rate.. 

At least this means my card is actually kicking ass  Thanks for the help.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

No problems, glad to help.


----------

